# Oops. I missed.



## photong (May 22, 2004)

There was a storm a couple nights ago. The lightning couldnt decide what side to stay on, but apparently I chose the wrong side. lol


----------



## ormia (May 23, 2004)

Doh! That sucks. I know how hard you've been trying to get that shot. Hell, it's like the weather around here has been _trying_ to cooperate with you. Infact, I think you've the one who has been making it rain and storm every day for over a  week. You're doing rain dances aren't you? Well stop it! Some of us like taking pictures in sun you lightning obssessed psycho!   

Was this shot from your latest time out, or the time before.


----------



## photong (May 23, 2004)

My second try. 

My third try I got a crappier shot.

My first try is the only one where I got a decnt shot. Every roll got worse. i give up


----------



## ormia (May 23, 2004)

I liked the first one you showed me! 
I can understand why you're so frustrated. There's a helluva lot of work you've put into this, but a lot of the problems are things you can't controll. You have no way of knowing if the lightning is going to strike on the left or right, or even if its going to strike towards the west at all. (I think that's the west side of the cemetery. I can't remember) 
Considering you don't have a lot of experience photographing lightning, you did pretty damn good. You didn't get electrocuted or nothing


----------



## Karalee (May 24, 2004)

Wow that really sucks that the lightning had attitude that day, cos that would have been one sweet photo.

An A for effort tho, I dont know too many who would have been out there in THAT weather!


----------



## photong (May 24, 2004)

If you get out there on time during a storm that is not severe (if it was severe I wouldnt step a foot out there) it's easier because the rain wont be so bad. I always tried to get out ehere before the rain. it didn't usually work because my ride wasnt usually around or I was off doing something else first. :/

Anyhow! thanks guys!  It's just amazing that the first time I tried (the second last shot) is the ONLY one oof out three tries today that came out fine. of coruse, this isn't it, but this would be the second best even though it was cut off.

Stupid lightning.


----------

